# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Gallery for Dart Frogs >  New Viv for O. Pumilio "Man Creek"

## RikoAustria

So this is what I've been busy with for the past couple of months.  :Cool: 
It's for a 1.1 pair of Man Creeks

Viv pics:















And some shots of the inhabitants:

----------


## Viv

Thats a really cool vivarium!

----------


## RikoAustria

Thanks a lot.

----------


## JimO

Beautiful frogs and a great selection of broms.  You should have froglets bouncing around early next year.  Also, the photographs are outstanding, as usual.

----------


## John Clare

Beautiful terrarium, frogs, and photos.  Thanks for sharing, Riko  :Smile: .

----------


## RikoAustria

> Beautiful frogs and a great selection of broms. You should have froglets bouncing around early next year. Also, the photographs are outstanding, as usual.


Thanks... I'm hoping to have some froglets too  :Smile: 




> Beautiful terrarium, frogs, and photos.  Thanks for sharing, Riko .


Thanks John!

----------


## Ebony

Wow!! Riko..Very nice Viv and I love your photo's too. I think your frogs are going to be very happy  :Frog Smile: .

----------


## John Clare

Just wanted to say again, your photos are great.

----------


## bshmerlie

> Just wanted to say again, your photos are great.


I'm jeleous of...........ALL OF YOU!!!! :Smile: 

I can't wait till X-Mas...I'm asking Santa for a camera.

----------


## Tropicok

Great setup and pics.  Best of luck on froglets next.   Alice

----------


## Gould

Superbe grenouille!!
J'ai une petite question : comment est ton systeme de brumisation? 
Il n'y a pas d'aération basse? 

Magnificent frog!!
I have a small question: how is your systeme of brumisation? 
There is not low aeration?

----------

